# Help Needed, Poorly Beardy



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

got home to mum saying she thinks gizmo is dead... thankfully he isn't but not sure if he will be around much longer... he hasn't grown since i've had him and has recently stopped eating and isn't as active... well isn't active at all... just lays sleeping all the time.. have tried force feeding tonight but only managed one... didnt want to try to hard and stress the poor lil guy... i have popped him under the uv on a log at the moment and he is quite happily basking but does anyone have any ideas... yes he is in the viv with dave but until now i haven't had any problems... 

any advice?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

im thinking a trip to the vets is in order, immedietly


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

i agree vets.

in the meantime, seperate, and maybe up the temps a little, might help get him a little more active


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

problem with seperating is i only have 1 heat mat, 1 viv, 1 uv and 1 ceramic bulb so either one is gonna freeze to death or erm... well dunno


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> problem with seperating is i only have 1 heat mat, 1 viv, 1 uv and 1 ceramic bulb so either one is gonna freeze to death or erm... well dunno


can you bring it to sheff? i have spare everything and can look after it for a couple of weeks...

your setup is wrong..

a vet would be good...like today.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

just to give you an idea of size difference etc


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

FFS

the little one thinks its food for the big one...the crix i can see are too large.

jeez im surprised its not been eaten already

if you can get it to me, i can look after it, no cost on food, vits, leccy and give me a month...you can have it back once its fine (if it lives that long)
seriously you need it out now...

can you get it to me today?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

he really dont look too good, try giving him some water on his nose, have you tried offering waxworms, i think your beardy needs urgent attention, them pictures are actually quite distressing, also remove the hide, beardies dont need to hide, its not in their nature


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

........................


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

alphakenny1 said:


> he really dont look too good, try giving him some water on his nose, have you tried offering waxworms, i think your beardy needs urgent attention, them pictures are actually quite distressing


not tried water on his nose... will do that now... i'm out of waxworms but will get my OH to try pick me some up tomorrow (can't get due to work)


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

sazzle said:


> the crickets are out... was mixed batch in the tub... dave seems to be looking after gizmo more than lookin at him as food... i've asked for advice so i can try and get him better myself ... thats all i was askin for not a frickin slatin match at how frickin bad i am!!!!


 
there is no slating m8, im just worried for the little fella, it does not look good, they dont look anything like the same size, gizmo is seriously missing out on feeds, have you tried feeding him without the presence of dave


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

No-one is slating you sazzle, there are obviously problems here.... firstly we need to help you to seperate them, get the beardie checked over etc and look at your set-up with a view to making things right.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> the crickets are out... was mixed batch in the tub... dave seems to be looking after gizmo more than lookin at him as food... i've asked for advice so i can try and get him better myself ... thats all i was askin for not a frickin slatin match at how frickin bad i am!!!!


the care you have been giving them is totally wrong, have you read care sheets or asked for advice? you dont have a sep viv, so you cant seperate them, you have a heat mat, which you dont need..

i have everything here for good care, i said i would do it for free....and you dont want that?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

alphakenny1 said:


> there is no slating m8, im just worried for the little fella, it does not look good, they dont look anything like the same size, gizmo is seriously missing out on feeds, have you tried feeding him without the presence of dave


and no hes not looking after gizmo, hes thinking of himself only...and the little one is shit scared...


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

......................


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

cooljules said:


> the care you have been giving them is totally wrong, have you read care sheets or asked for advice? you dont have a sep viv, so you cant seperate them, you have a heat mat, which you dont need..
> 
> i have everything here for good care, i said i would do it for free....and you dont want that?


i use a heatmat but my temps drop really low, well 55, so i only use heat mat at night, on a stat, there is not a huge amont wrong with the set-up, a few changes and it will be ideal, dont turn on her as the important thing here is the beardy getting the help it so desperatly needs, sazzle do you have any nutrubol or critical care formula?


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

.................................


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

yes and reptile minerals


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> not quite sure where his sudden burst of energy has come from but he's just run around the viv chasing a cricket LMAO i have left a wax worm in for him and have put water on his nose


he should be fast asleep now, you dont leave lights on 24/7 now?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> i was told by many people i needed uv, heat mat and bulb which i have... heat mat doesn't cover the whole viv, not even half of it, just part that is hot spot


you dont need a mat for the hot spot..


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

mix a bit of the ccf in with some water and dab it on his nose, he should lick it off, secondly raise temps a little, maybe 115-118 basking and around 85-90 cooler area, is your mat statted?


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

yes .... i will increase the heat for the time being and dab that on his nose... thanks


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

OMG are they the same age ??? you need a separte viv i could lend you one im in london if thats close and i got everything waxworms you can have butter worms a good local reptile vet too hes not good get to a emergency vet now or in the morning he is seriously ill and it may not look like it but theres a good chance he could get eaten please take him too the vet soon i know your trying your best but your baby dont have long left:eek4:


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

stupid question but is it possible it is the uv as he is alot more active since i turned it off... i normally turn it off about 9pm but left on whilst i was tryin to sort him out


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

nope the uv should make him more active how old are the pair ???


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

..............................


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> yes .... i will increase the heat for the time being and dab that on his nose... thanks


as i have said, and others over and over, it needs to be seperated, not kept with the other...you said you didnt have spare of anything, i said i do and can look after it for a month...dont you want that offer?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> they are only a few months old... i have put dave in a tank i borrowed off sami, and he is sharing the leo's heat mat... forgot i had them lol


he doesnt want to be sharing any heat mat, never mind with a lep gex!!


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

has he got his uvb light and basking light and are you going vets tomorrow its like 101 questions sorry


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> OMG are they the same age ??? you need a separte viv i could lend you one im in london if thats close and i got everything waxworms you can have butter worms a good local reptile vet too hes not good get to a emergency vet now or in the morning he is seriously ill and it may not look like it but theres a good chance he could get eaten please take him too the vet soon i know your trying your best but your baby dont have long left:eek4:


v long way from london


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

sighs* anyone near sazzle that can help (a vet would help the most though):whistling2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> sighs* anyone near sazzle that can help (a vet would help the most though):whistling2:


yes i offered many times...im about 25mile away, 20 min on the motorway


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> he doesnt want to be sharing any heat mat, never mind with a lep gex!!


sorry luv but how retarded do you think i am? read posts and you may then make yourself look like less of a [email protected] dave is in seperate tank now, sharing mat with leo's... mat is long and on shelf and can have several tanks on top... stop with the catty remarks and jumping the gun and read ffs :roll:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> sorry luv but how retarded do you think i am? read posts and you may then make yourself look like less of a [email protected] dave is in seperate tank now, sharing mat with leo's... mat is long and on shelf and can have several tanks on top... stop with the catty remarks and jumping the gun and read ffs :roll:


it shouldnt be sharing a mat with anything....1 it doesnt use a mat, 2 the temps for a mat are differant for lep gex....want me to carry on? still a twat am i?


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

sazzle please take cooljules help im begging plzzzzzzzzz:notworthy::notworthy: its the best thing and only for a lil while unless your going to the vet but evan then if you dont have a viv with the right lighting at least cooljules can help you out till you get sorted your beradie will appreciate it: victory:


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

............


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

cooljules said:


> it shouldnt be sharing a mat with anything....1 it doesnt use a mat, 2 the temps for a mat are differant for lep gex....want me to carry on? still a twat am i?


come on you guys everyones trying to help each other lets just get the baby sorted out : victory:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> has anyone ever thought maybe THIS is why people dont ask questions... they get jumped on !!! not everyone is a f****n expert... never had any problems with my first beardie i had years ago so never come across this


no im no expert, i have kept them for over 10 years and im learning each day..

people have pointed out all the errors, you said you wanted to make it healthy yourself, but dont have any spare eq.
you got fotos, its plain to see your BD is ill...and WILL die

i do have the eq spare, i offered for what you is a quick car journey, my help free, free food, free leccy, giving you a month to be able to buy the stuff you need..

2 days might be to long...thats why i said bring it tody


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

You need help sazzle, Jules is prob closer to you than the rest of us, and beneath that rough edge lies a true diamond (LG I ain't trying to steal your man honest!), we can't help sort the beardie or it's viv, we need to start somewhere and quickly


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

sorry but i dont have cash coming out my arse :roll: gizmo is going to the vets and i will see what they say... not sure how to delete my account so if anyone can do this for me then please do...


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

another question sorry :Na_Na_Na_Na: do u have a car sazzle to get to cooljules or does cooljules have a car to get to sazzles and are you going vet tomorrow sazzle ??? JUST READ YOUR LAST POST INGNORE THIS 1 GOOD LUCK AT THE VETS TOMORROW X


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

cooljules said:


> no im no expert, i have kept them for over 10 years and im learning each day..
> 
> people have pointed out all the errors, you said you wanted to make it healthy yourself, but dont have any spare eq.
> you got fotos, its plain to see your BD is ill...and WILL die
> ...


i feel your being a bit harsh, its alot to jump in the car and drop your pet to a stranger, its late and although your offer is helpful it does not sound to appealling, important facts are, she has split them, he has fed and she has given water, although things dont look positive i feel she is doing alot to help the poor fella and you jumping on her back is uncalled for!


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> You need help sazzle, Jules is prob closer to you than the rest of us, and beneath that rough edge lies a true diamond (LG I ain't trying to steal your man honest!), we can't help sort the beardie or it's viv, we need to start somewhere and quickly


haha...i was getting worried there for a min! please please do something quickly...i would hate for your beardie to get killed...its a miracle its still alive having seen the size differance...please take some help


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

alphakenny1 said:


> i feel your being a bit harsh, its alot to jump in the car and drop your pet to a stranger, its late and although your offer is helpful it does not sound to appealling, important facts are, she has split them, he has fed and she has given water, although things dont look positive i feel she is doing alot to help the poor fella and you jumping on her back is uncalled for!


she split them, and put it on a heat mat set for lep gex...its like going from the cooking pot to the fire...

many people have been to my house, and seen my animals, from RFUK..so would vouch for me


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> another question sorry :Na_Na_Na_Na: do u have a car sazzle to get to cooljules or does cooljules have a car to get to sazzles and are you going vet tomorrow sazzle ??? JUST READ YOUR LAST POST INGNORE THIS 1 GOOD LUCK AT THE VETS TOMORROW X


my vw camper was hit by a drunk driver, so no transport, plus i really wouldnt if it was me, have someone come to my house..and take the animal, cos you wouldnt know if they would bring it back or where they lived...


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

cooljules said:


> my vw camper was hit by a drunk driver, so no transport, plus i really wouldnt if it was me, have someone come to my house..and take the animal, cos you wouldnt know if they would bring it back or where they lived...


yep very true you could be a THEIF!!!!!!!!!! :lol2: jk...........or maybe u are :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

cooljules said:


> she split them, and put it on a heat mat set for lep gex...its like going from the cooking pot to the fire...
> 
> many people have been to my house, and seen my animals, from RFUK..so would vouch for me


 
thats neither here nor there, i dont keep leos so cant think what your point is, the way i see it, the thing needs, heat, water and ccf, a close eye and a strong minded owner, not someone who is made to feel that everything she does is wrong and that she is incapable of looking after her own, a generous and well thought offer but i can see where she is coming from not taking you up on it!


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Sazzle, I do hope you manage to get your poor little beardie sorted out, he does look very poorly. It must be heartbreaking for you. I know its hard when your upset to deal with advice flying at you from all directions but I think people are genuinely trying to give good advice and help both you and your poorly little one.

I have just read a post you made in an earlier thread where you mention you are having temp probs. 

"my viv isn't gettin much about 87f at mo :sad: odd considerin i got heat mat, uv and ceramic bulb... 

i find mine are ok at night with just the heat mat and ceramic bulb "

Have you managed to significantly increase your temps or was that post referring purely to your night temps. Obviously 87 is much too low for a day time temp. Sorry if I have misinterpretted that, just trying to help.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

alphakenny1 said:


> thats neither here nor there, i dont keep leos so cant think what your point is, the way i see it, the thing needs, heat, water and ccf, a close eye and a strong minded owner, not someone who is made to feel that everything she does is wrong and that she is incapable of looking after her own, a generous and well thought offer but i can see where she is coming from not taking you up on it!



1 lep gex have lower temps
2 lep gex heat through stomachs
3 bds NEED a basking light
4 BD DONT need to be water if correct temps and food
5 with temps from a mat, it wont digest food..

i can add many more

technicly, with what she is doing, she could be prosicuted by the rspca...

i care for animals, i dont come across all nicey nicey, its not me, i put animals 1st


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> yep very true you could be a THEIF!!!!!!!!!! :lol2: jk...........or maybe u are :Na_Na_Na_Na:


im overrun with unwanted BD's!!! trust me i dont want another...i just want to get it well, which it needs quick


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

cooljules said:


> 1 lep gex have lower temps
> 2 lep gex heat through stomachs
> 3 bds NEED a basking light
> 4 BD DONT need to be water if correct temps and food
> ...


3 bds need basking light, what overnight?
4 if beardie is dehydrated then water will help
5 im presuming the mat is to attain a higher ambient temprature, as to keep the area warm


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

AK that beardie is needing a lot more than that, and yes it may come across as being harsh, but without experienced help ASAP it has no chance and will die....

Sazzle, if you come back online please PM Jules as he is the quickest and best help you are going to get at this time of night...


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

cooljules said:


> 1 lep gex have lower temps
> 2 lep gex heat through stomachs
> 3 bds NEED a basking light
> 4 BD DONT need to be water if correct temps and food
> ...


thats not cool shes trying her best and her bd is going to the vet and she has a temp viv with lighting i dont think she can do anything more no ones being nicey nicey were just helping but saying with what she is doing, she could be prosicuted by the rspca thats not cool not when shes doing her best you should be advising her witch i know u were in the begining but u went a bit to far mate


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

alphakenny1 said:


> 3 bds need basking light, what overnight?
> 4 if beardie is dehydrated then water will help
> 5 im presuming the mat is to attain a higher ambient temprature, as to keep the area warm


bd's dont need any heat overnight in a normal house, but as she has said before...she has no other viv etc and put it on the heat mat....

rehydrating a animal helps, but it doesnt solve the problem...

i have had many BD's come to me, looking like they are about to die as kept at wrong temps, some do die some dont....but once its gone past a certain point then nothing will help


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

cooljules said:


> bd's dont need any heat overnight in a normal house, but as she has said before...she has no other viv etc and put it on the heat mat....
> 
> rehydrating a animal helps, but it doesnt solve the problem...
> 
> i have had many BD's come to me, looking like they are about to die as kept at wrong temps, some do die some dont....but once its gone past a certain point then nothing will help


congrats nearly 3000 post and she has found a viv to sep them and has now taken the heat mat away : victory:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> thats not cool shes trying her best and her bd is going to the vet and she has a temp viv with lighting i dont think she can do anything more no ones being nicey nicey were just helping but saying with what she is doing, she could be prosicuted by the rspca thats not cool not when shes doing her best you should be advising her witch i know u were in the begining but u went a bit to far mate


i was telling the truth, am i suposed to lie or water it down?????

it doesnt matter if you are doing your best....the rspca WILL STILL prosicute, i have seen it, i also know the new laws by the rspca etc they got passed..


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i was telling the truth, am i suposed to lie or water it down?????
> 
> it doesnt matter if you are doing your best....the rspca WILL STILL prosicute, i have seen it, i also know the new laws by the rspca etc they got passed..


i know what your saying but you are going to far shes a kid ...i think and we should be helping not saying with what she is doing, she could be prosicuted by the rspca but i can see were this bit of the thread is leading to a argument and im to tired to argue :Na_Na_Na_Na: lets just try to help its clear she cares alot about her bd and just needs to take quick action witch she has and further action will be taken tomorrow when shes at the vet 
p.s i cans see you care tons about the bd top guy:no1:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> i know what your saying but you are going to far shes a kid ...i think and we should be helping not saying with what she is doing, she could be prosicuted by the rspca but i can see were this bit of the thread is leading to a argument and im to tired to argue :Na_Na_Na_Na: lets just try to help its clear she cares alot about her bd and just needs to take quick action witch she has and further action will be taken tomorrow when shes at the vet
> p.s i cans see you care tons about the bd top guy:no1:


i didnt know she was a kid...
i and others have tried to help...my offer still stands. 
a vet necc wont be any use, if its past saving, all the vet would do is say give it the correct care and give it fluids with ccf (i have ccf here)

stress can cause parasites etc. which only a vet can do, but within 1 day it needs to be at the correct conditions...and a vet


its not like its been ok, then got like this in 1 day...its got worse over time, i would say weeks at least, month or so


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

also shes not a kid, shes 21..

but maybe i do come across as a nob sometimes...dont mean too


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

cooljules said:


> all the vet would do is say give it the correct care and give it fluids with ccf (i have ccf here)


that was my advice, shazzle im hoping this wee lad is good in the morning, please keep us updated, pm me if you wish!


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah your right it should of gone to the vets a long time ago but evan maybe taking it to you would cause it evan more stress and then from yours to the vets just adds to the stress so i dont know what more she could do for it ???apart from take him to yours she did everything eles so i guess now its fingers crossed till the vets if he makes it though the night  but i do think shes genually (spelling) trying but should of done something sooner


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i've been saying for a long time that gizmo is a lot smaller and got 'probably slow starter' etc etc... bare in mind these are literally 3 months old... if that... and until recently (past couple of days) gizmo has been fine and eating and been very active and 'normal' he has just shed and is currently sleeping ... i'm keeping an eye on him... going to put emergency hol in tomorrow at work so i can take him to the vets and keep an eye on him throughout the day... and if 21 makes me a kid then awesome... where's my cheap sh1t lol


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> yeah your right it should of gone to the vets a long time ago but evan maybe taking it to you would cause it evan more stress and then from yours to the vets just adds to the stress so i dont know what more she could do for it ???apart from take him to yours she did everything eles so i guess now its fingers crossed till the vets if he makes it though the night  but i do think shes genually (spelling) trying but should of done something sooner


the last before 1 BD i rescued, was kept wrong for ages, and i kept telling the girl that had it...feeding it garden worms, and heat from a electric blowing thing, and a normal long tube not uv....and on woodchips..

when i finally got it, cos she knocked on my door, it was the illest looking thing you could image to see...i didnt think it would make it though the night and here is a foto of it...

it might not be too late for the little one, it might be....but now its Thur...if it can be given correct set up today, its got a 50/50 i have everything here...

this is the one that looked as if nothing could save it, a week after we had it in our care....she didnt want it back, cos i had gone out and bought her all the stuff it needed, uv, spot, vits etc cos she didnt want to spend that much...and she didnt even give half to the vets she said she would (it didnt go, cos a vet couldnt have done owt differant)

with llamagirl




























yes it loved to run around the garden, swim in the pond and sit on the island!!


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i have everything here for the correct set up and cannot see how it isn't set up correctly?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> i've been saying for a long time that gizmo is a lot smaller and got 'probably slow starter' etc etc... bare in mind these are literally 3 months old... if that... and until recently (past couple of days) gizmo has been fine and eating and been very active and 'normal' he has just shed and is currently sleeping ... i'm keeping an eye on him... going to put emergency hol in tomorrow at work so i can take him to the vets and keep an eye on him throughout the day... and if 21 makes me a kid then awesome... where's my cheap sh1t lol


a vet wont be able to do anything, your better off with correct setup..crank up the heat to 110 and kept alone.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> i have everything here for the correct set up and cannot see how it isn't set up correctly?


because you had it in with another, and you said you didnt have a spare viv etc


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

lol sorry you look really young my bad :Na_Na_Na_Na: loving the pics good job with your lil rescue:no1:


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

much appreciated it really is but with your attitude and general p****n me off tonite i am takin gizmo to the vets ... one of the vets specialises in reptiles so knows what he's doin, he knows the difference between a cat and a lizard! whatever it is going to cost me i will pay as they will let me pay in instalments... again thanks for the offer but i'm not driving to sheffield with my beardie putting him through more stress when if he is going to die i'd rather him die here with me...


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> i have everything here for the correct set up and cannot see how it isn't set up correctly?


i have just looked again at your 1st post and fotos

quite a few things wrong
you have a hide
you dont have a basking rock under the light...


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> much appreciated it really is but with your attitude and general p****n me off tonite i am takin gizmo to the vets ... one of the vets specialises in reptiles so knows what he's doin, he knows the difference between a cat and a lizard! whatever it is going to cost me i will pay as they will let me pay in instalments... again thanks for the offer but i'm not driving to sheffield with my beardie putting him through more stress when if he is going to die i'd rather him die here with me...


fine...its just proved what i said earlier.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> because you had it in with another, and you said you didnt have a spare viv etc


can't see why it mattered that i had 2 bd's in the same viv? they are split now and sorted, end of... its nite time not a great deal i can do at 2am!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> can't see why it mattered that i had 2 bd's in the same viv? they are split now and sorted, end of... its nite time not a great deal i can do at 2am!


people told you why you couldnt have 2 in the same viv...and you have said from the start it hadnt been growing etc...which sort of tells you something isnt right...


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i have just looked again at your 1st post and fotos
> 
> quite a few things wrong
> you have a hide
> you dont have a basking rock under the light...


the hide was put in there for gizmo tonight as he kept wanting to shelter and hide and was hiding under kitchen roll... again jumping the gun and assuming :roll: you're good at this game aren't you


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> the hide was put in there for gizmo tonight as he kept wanting to shelter and hide and was hiding under kitchen roll... again jumping the gun and assuming :roll: you're good at this game aren't you


its basic knowledge that you dont have hides for a BD, and he if kept wanting to hide under kitchen roll etc, that tells you SOMETHING IS WRONG


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

o well at least we know its sorted and atleats if your bd has anything catchable your other bd wont get it hopefully and another thing you could do is sterilize your viv just to be on the safe side and im sure you can find a rock tomorrow lol


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> people told you why you couldnt have 2 in the same viv...and you have said from the start it hadnt been growing etc...which sort of tells you something isnt right...


what when i'm told from 'experienced people' that gizmo could be a slow starter? there were no indications to show that gizmo was ill... he ate perfectly fine, had perfectly fine temperment and behaviour... and for your information since dave has been moved the hide has come out


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> its basic knowledge that you dont have hides for a BD, and he if kept wanting to hide under kitchen roll etc, that tells you SOMETHING IS WRONG


FFS are you completely retarded... was put in there tonight as he kept wanting to hide TONIGHT... when did i post... oooh how convenient TONIGHT :roll:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> what when i'm told from 'experienced people' that gizmo could be a slow starter? there were no indications to show that gizmo was ill... he ate perfectly fine, had perfectly fine temperment and behaviour... and for your information since dave has been moved the hide has come out


slow starter yes, not put in with a much larger one, wants to hide...etc etc.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

they have always been together since i got them and they were from the same person and the same batch so to speak... has been only recently that Dave has filled out and grown a lot quicker


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

gizmo was perfectly fine with Dave... always has been and vise versa... dave hasn't magically grown over the last 2 days to suddenly cause gizmo to shop eating


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> FFS are you completely retarded... was put in there tonight as he kept wanting to hide TONIGHT... when did i post... oooh how convenient TONIGHT :roll:


got home to mum saying she thinks gizmo is dead... thankfully he isn't but not sure if he will be around much longer... he hasn't grown since i've had him and has recently stopped eating and isn't as active... well isn't active at all... just lays sleeping all the time.. have tried force feeding tonight but only managed one... didnt want to try to hard and stress the poor lil guy... i have popped him under the uv on a log at the moment and he is quite happily basking but does anyone have any ideas... yes he is in the viv with dave but until now i haven't had any problems... 

any advice?

_____

not grown since you had it, recently stopped eating, isnt active AT ALL, sleeps all the time...

and your point being?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> gizmo was perfectly fine with Dave... always has been and vise versa... dave hasn't magically grown over the last 2 days to suddenly cause gizmo to shop eating


you still cant see what people are getting at, and why they shouldnt have been together can you?


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

sazzle said:


> gizmo was perfectly fine with Dave... always has been and vise versa... dave hasn't magically grown over the last 2 days to suddenly cause gizmo to shop eating


this means that it has been slowly happening over time...even if you dont see it, the bigger one will have been intimidating the smaller one, causing stress and leading to it not growing. BDs really tend not to be sociable animals, yes sometimes they will get on fine, but it seens that with yours this just isn't the case. do you know what sex they are by the way?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

also, if i knew i hated someone and someone hated me, but they had a chance of saving my pet i would be mature enough to let them have a try...not think sod them, i will let it die with me..


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

they are too young to sex


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

what were trying to say is that they may seem fine together but out of no where your bigger beardie will eat the smaller one and bully it its best to fatten him up so there the same size then he wont get eaten while your at the vet he can sex them for you no matter the age


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> they are too young to sex


who says?


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> also, if i knew i hated someone and someone hated me, but they had a chance of saving my pet i would be mature enough to let them have a try...not think sod them, i will let it die with me..


you dont even know me so p*** off with that... with your attitude do you blame me? i think not... dont see what difference it will make taking it to you when i can do exactly the same here but without breaking down on the way to sheffield and without putting beardie through more stress


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> what were trying to say is that they may seem fine together but out of no where your bigger beardie will eat the smaller one and bully it its best to fatten him up so there the same size then he wont get eaten while your at the vet he can sex them for you no matter the age


yeah thats the plan... need to have word with the OH about sorting uv, bulb etc tomorrow see if he can lend me the cash... if not i know my mum will


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

imagine being put in a cage with a 6ft 5", 18 stone bloke and not being able to get away...you'd feel intimidated and not want to eat properly. even if he wasn't phsically hurting you, he could be psychologically, and other can't see it


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> who says?


several people... if you have an issue can you discuss via pm rather than tryin to make me look a **** cause all your doin is making yourself look like a complete tosser


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

sazzle said:


> yeah thats the plan... need to have word with the OH about sorting uv, bulb etc tomorrow see if he can lend me the cash... if not i know my mum will


thats brill hopefully everything will be sorted tomorrow


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> you dont even know me so p*** off with that... with your attitude do you blame me? i think not... dont see what difference it will make taking it to you when i can do exactly the same here but without breaking down on the way to sheffield and without putting beardie through more stress


you said you didnt have a viv etc....you have kept it wrong for ages. if it takes you 2 or 3 days to get everything then that could be too late...

its your ego love...people have told you what to do and you wont do it


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

llama_girl said:


> imagine being put in a cage with a 6ft 5", 18 stone bloke and not being able to get away...you'd feel intimidated and not want to eat properly. even if he wasn't phsically hurting you, he could be psychologically, and other can't see it


sounds like my step dad only hes 20st :lol2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> several people... if you have an issue can you discuss via pm rather than tryin to make me look a **** cause all your doin is making yourself look like a complete tosser


no i have told you whats wrong, just like many others...so how does that make me look like a tosser


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

llama_girl said:


> imagine being put in a cage with a 6ft 5", 18 stone bloke and not being able to get away...you'd feel intimidated and not want to eat properly. even if he wasn't phsically hurting you, he could be psychologically, and other can't see it


odd how things are clearer when they aren't filled with slating... thanks for that hun  x


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> no i have told you whats wrong, just like many others...so how does that make me look like a tosser


your wording luv! 

you said you didnt have a viv etc....you have kept it wrong for ages. if it takes you 2 or 3 days to get everything then that could be too late...

its your ego love...people have told you what to do and you wont do it

and i think it may be an idea to read posts before posting

Originally Posted by *georgieabc123*  
_what were trying to say is that they may seem fine together but out of no where your bigger beardie will eat the smaller one and bully it its best to fatten him up so there the same size then he wont get eaten while your at the vet he can sex them for you no matter the age_
yeah thats the plan... need to have word with the OH about sorting uv, bulb etc *tomorrow* see if he can lend me the cash... if not i know my mum will


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

come on emotions are abit high you guys are tired and upset lets just think about anymore idea for the baby i can understand why everone is saying what there saying but think about it its not helping in the long run is it ?


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

sazzle said:


> odd how things are clearer when they aren't filled with slating... thanks for that hun  x


do you understand where we're coming from now? i really do hope your BD is ok. just make sure he's moved ASAP!
sometimes jules (and a lot of people on here) get carried away because their passion for the reps overtakes putting things nicely.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

course it is... making someone feel like shit and everything they do being a waste of time is fantastic for the poorly reps :roll:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

its love and passion fueling this witxh at moments like this is a bad thing:devil:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> its love and passion fueling this witxh at moments like this is a bad thing:devil:


knowing whats wrong and not offering advice is worse, and that advice not being listened too.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

im not getting involved :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

cooljules said:


> yes, keep away from my cock lol


:lol2: i will keep away 
give her cedit she did listen she separated the beardies taking him to the vet getting new equipment tomoz took away the heat mat give credit where it due


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

sorry thought there was a swear filter... obviously only knows certain words


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> :lol2: i will keep away
> give her cedit she did listen she separated the beardies taking him to the vet getting new equipment tomoz took away the heat mat give credit where it due


i know, i was thinking of the animal 1st, for the sake of a 20 min car journey, with acess to a correct set up, and then time for her to buy eq over a month etc. then not wanting my help, esp when popped on a lep gex heat i lost it a little...

i was thinking of the animal only...

if taken to a vet, they cant do much, just say get it in the right setup, so say it takes 30 min to a vet, 30 min hanging around, 30 min home..a day or 2 to get the setup...a short car journey works out best


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

as explained to bosscat i can't do the journey to sheff... i have no breakdown and a car that only just manages to get me to nottingham in a morning (10 mile journey) cause i have a clutch on its way out and idle control valve buggered


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> as explained to bosscat i can't do the journey to sheff... i have no breakdown and a car that only just manages to get me to nottingham in a morning (10 mile journey) cause i have a clutch on its way out and idle control valve buggered


thats the 1st time you had mentioned car trouble..i wish you had said something sooner.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i know, i was thinking of the animal 1st, for the sake of a 20 min car journey, with acess to a correct set up, and then time for her to buy eq over a month etc. then not wanting my help, esp when popped on a lep gex heat i lost it a little...
> 
> i was thinking of the animal only...
> 
> if taken to a vet, they cant do much, just say get it in the right setup, so say it takes 30 min to a vet, 30 min hanging around, 30 min home..a day or 2 to get the setup...a short car journey works out best


well you dont really no that because we dont know whats wrong with him but i understand you there are the obvious factors like size difference and not a great basking area but theres a good chance it could be something more but i understand theres a urgency to help the bd but without knowing whats wrong we cant really say whats best


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

cooljules said:


> thats the 1st time you had mentioned car trouble..i wish you had said something sooner.


not to start anything but she did say something about her car breaking down on the way :whistling2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> not to start anything but she did say something about her car breaking down on the way :whistling2:


i thought it was just the risk of breaking down.


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

cooljules said:


> thats the 1st time you had mentioned car trouble..i wish you had said something sooner.


Sorry, it was in PM!!!!!


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

yeah i also posted it... i have been meaning to fix my car but my money has gone on the reps instead


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> well you dont really no that because we dont know whats wrong with him but i understand you there are the obvious factors like size difference and not a great basking area but theres a good chance it could be something more but i understand theres a urgency to help the bd but without knowing whats wrong we cant really say whats best


no i dont know 100% for sure, but i have seen many many times, the symptoms, and so have others who said the same thing. within 2 days of being a correct viv, away from the other, i would bet everything, it would start to eat and be alert etc. i dont think a vet could do anything quicker...yes run some tests etc, but still say do what i and everyone else said.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah i cannot comment on that because iit sounds like you have more experience than any of us with sick bds so now im stuck on what to say:blush: but it is still a little risky what ever sazzle decides to do witch has left us in a pickle :bash:


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

they have now been seperated though and gizmo is set up correctly other than basking rock which i will put in tomorrow... temperatures are fine now... i hadn't set the stat up correctly... 

Dave is the only one who needs sorting now and he is the biggest and healthiest and i will sort him tomorrow... main thing is that at the moment gizmo is set up the best i can set him up tonight, Dave has heat to last him through the night and tomorrow....

so is it worth getting my pants pulled down for a check up at the vets or do i just see how he is on his own in the viv?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> yeah i cannot comment on that because iit sounds like you have more experience than any of us with sick bds so now im stuck on what to say:blush: but it is still a little risky what ever sazzle decides to do witch has left us in a pickle :bash:


yeah over 10 years (no expert though, just seen this many times from fotos, and info, and how i have treat them, and what vets can/cant do)

stress is a killer, as its imune system goes down, and they naturally have a small amount of cochiccida but it shoots up with stress, bad temps etc..and when to a certain point it can be fatal


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

The problem is also you cannot be guaranteed a vet apt either, and it may not even be tomorrow. It may not be major and just down to the beardie and the set-up, but until someone has a look at him we won't know. you can know that Jules will give Gizmo 100% to help him recover and guidance to make sure all your set-up is ok etc.... and with that I wish you all a good night


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> The problem is also you cannot be guaranteed a vet apt either, and it may not even be tomorrow. It may not be major and just down to the beardie and the set-up, but until someone has a look at him we won't know. you can know that Jules will give Gizmo 100% to help him recover and guidance to make sure all your set-up is ok etc.... and with that I wish you all a good night


apart from tests, the vet can really ony do what i do, like giving ccf etc. ok i cant give injections of calcium/vits etc. but with correct settings etc. its got a chance.

im gonna be up a while cos im in agony...but nighty nighty bosscat!!


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

you guys im so tiired nightnight look forward to news tomoz night x


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> you guys im so tiired nightnight look forward to news tomoz night x


nighty too!


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

nite nite... i'm poorly so could do with sleep and feelin down... hope work let me put emergency holiday in


----------



## Me001 (Aug 23, 2008)

Good morning all.

I have been directed to this thread by a very good friend of mine.

Sazzle I can see your point about your beardies but I also understand where everyone is coming from with regards to their answers (Even if they do seem a little harsh)

With regards to CoolJules I think he is an amazing person and his setup is fantastic.
If his comments hurt or upset you I can assure you that this was not his intention as his heart is in the right place but unfortunately forums and message boards are electronic communications and therefore are unable to relay emotions.

CoolJules was and is trying to help.

His recommendations are spot on as always and I would urge you to take him up on his offer of a re-home (Temp)

I was having a problem with mine a while ago and he was about to book a train to my house to stay a few days to try to sort it.

Last night emotions were a little high and i feel that a few comments were taken out of context.

one thing i can add is that during the post and your replies to every one you were adding information which would have helped if it was mentioned in the 1st post (please dont take this as a critisim as I believe this is a learning curve)

I must add that there was a post recently regarding how to ask for help this was in a format of information that should be supplied and since it was posted no one has used it, I feel that if it was used then we would not have had the high emotions we had last night.

Also with regards to CoolJules comment concerning the RSPCA he is totally correct.
They really dont like reptiles as they are expensive to keep, expensive to transport, expensive to re-home not to mention the vet bills they would incurr.

Any chance they can get to discredit herp keepers they will use as an aid to removing herps form being kept as pets.

any post over.

Please think about what is said and i believe a swallow of pride from all is needed not necessarily publically but definately in PM

Regards.

Wayne


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

I had a sms from her early this morning saying sorry.

And had a fone call, shes on her way with it, so im hoping it can be saved...everything is ready and waiting here


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

He couldn't be in better hands, good on you both and good luck Jules!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> He couldn't be in better hands, good on you both and good luck Jules!


and thanks to you too, she mentioned you said i wasnt that bad and wanted the best for the animal...and i have LG here to clip me around the ear if i step out of line:whistling2:


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

:notworthy: ah all fluffy again! Hopefully, there will be a happy ending.....


----------



## Nataliej (Oct 17, 2008)

You've made quite a large amount of posts on this thread.
See to be honest, You can have them together.
There is a BIG size difference.
I wouldn't have put them together to begin with.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

cooljules said:


> I had a sms from her early this morning saying sorry.
> 
> And had a fone call, shes on her way with it, so im hoping it can be saved...everything is ready and waiting here


 
good news, im thinking the trip too cooljules would of been better today than last night anyhow, hope all goes well, im lighting a candle for you all!
keep us updated

well done sazzle, you done everything you could, the criticism was a bit harsh at times but could understand both sides from a nuteral point of view, several things should of been said via pm rather than publicly announced, good luck to you both


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

its here now. its got 110deg and it came alive. you can see its hip bones n ribs, and got small sunken eyes, but it got alert and took a interest in food. its only a little bigger than my 2 week old hatchings, but its running around ok
next 24 hours are critical, and then to see if no int organ damage...

seen a lot pull through, so lets how we get on!: victory:


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## kailogan (Oct 22, 2008)

awwwbless wish all the bast on the little one , hope he soon be fine


----------



## ev2277 (Jan 28, 2008)

well done cooljules for being there to save the day... really really hope the little one comes through.... :no1:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

well me and LG have just given it some fluids and CCF..will repeat in a few hours. had 1 crix and a tiny bit of kale before it ran out of energy..

its taking bits in small doses...which is a good sign


----------



## Nataliej (Oct 17, 2008)

I hope it all goes well!!
Look out for updates.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

yay everythings crossed fo the future well done sazzle and cooljules for working something out:no1:


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

sazzle + tired = b*tch from hell LMAO... fingers crossed he'll pulll through... he's a trooper... and they have always been together... they USED to be the same size lol... never thought anything of it to be fair but its all part of learning... i know now and know not to make the same mistake again... Dave looks sad that Gizmo is gone but i'll give him plenty of cuddles


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

i can assure you sazzle that your beardie will get the best chance with cooljules care, well done for taking him down and a big well done cooljules for your efforts!


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

agreed... big thumbs up and huge thanks... on the plus side the car only cut out 17 times lol


----------



## Me001 (Aug 23, 2008)

cooljules said:


> and thanks to you too, she mentioned you said i wasnt that bad and wanted the best for the animal...and i have LG here to clip me around the ear if i step out of line:whistling2:


"I think LG looks amazing" oooops did i say that out loud:whistling2::blush:


----------



## ev2277 (Jan 28, 2008)

any update on the poor little thing


----------



## Fcukangel (Oct 26, 2008)

Hope it pulls through, it's so nice of you to offer your help


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

hay how is he is he eating now and running about


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Well good news its ok so far....i have just woke up, left LG in bed..we were dead tired after last night.

we gave it some more fluids and ccf, and some more veg 1st, and it took it will and had a few bits of kale..all the lights are off as i got up a couple of hours ago and turned them off...so let see how it is tomorrow, only time till tell

I had to pop it in where i had 3 baby BD's and remove them, i got a bit carried away last night and realised i had no empty vivs left...had a few animals come recently and i could have swore i have a empty one (someone has donated some, and hoping they come in a week or 2)

so popped out, bought a nice little viv, a new uv tube, as i had tons of other bits..the viv is ideal for the time, its only a 2' but will be ideal for the next month to see how it goes. will take some fotos tomorrow..

not come round yet..need another ***!

lets see how the next few days go!


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

well done to both of you and coming together to help this little beardie - fingers crossed it pulls through!!


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Keep it up Gizmo!! Good going Jules, fingers crossed!


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> Well good news its ok so far....i have just woke up, left LG in bed..we were dead tired after last night.
> 
> we gave it some more fluids and ccf, and some more veg 1st, and it took it will and had a few bits of kale..all the lights are off as i got up a couple of hours ago and turned them off...so let see how it is tomorrow, only time till tell
> 
> ...


if he stays small but is better i'll buy the lot off you if you have no use for it when i pick him up ... glad to hear he is doing ok... was fantastic to actually sleep last nite... not feeling grumpy lol...


----------



## ecokid (Nov 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it's doing ok! I don't think tension in the post was entirely your fault sazzle regardless if you were tired and moody. Cooljules shouldn't have been throwing around words like prosecution when quite clearly you were worried and were trying your best. It was scaremongering. I don't doubt how passionate cooljules is about reps - and that's great, but you're dealing with real people with feelings in forums such as these. In a way Cooljules was having the same effect as your BD Dave upon Gismo. Agression doesn't help in these sort of situations and as we can see it can make it worse!

I am really glad you sorted things though. It takes a strong person to ask for help Sazzle.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> if he stays small but is better i'll buy the lot off you if you have no use for it when i pick him up ... glad to hear he is doing ok... was fantastic to actually sleep last nite... not feeling grumpy lol...


Well as i speak LG is giving it some water and ccf...hes not improved, i was hoping today it would look more alert and stood up ready to catch food, but just eyes closed and sleeping, its got some greens so hoping this afternoon it eats some.

im sure i can use the viv for something small in the future.


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey, you are both doing your best for the beardie.... thats all you can do


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

come on little beardie!!! keep us updated please jules and good luck


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

latest

its still alive, i cranked up the heat, and i fed it at the same time as my 2 week old ones and you can see how not interested in food it is...it just keeps it eyes closed, so im going to give it some more fluids and ccf, and hand feed it greens..

its only just a bit bigger than the others, but i dont think it will make it unless its hand fed all the time for the next few days, need to get some food into it though


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Aw poor little fella. 

Hopefully once the weekend is over you will notice some big improvements..I'll keep my fingers crossed for the little beardie.

Are you gonna try feeding him bug mush cooljues? (crush some crickets and let him lick it off his nose?)


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Elvis_The_Gecko said:


> Aw poor little fella.
> 
> Hopefully once the weekend is over you will notice some big improvements..I'll keep my fingers crossed for the little beardie.
> 
> Are you gonna try feeding him bug mush cooljues? (crush some crickets and let him lick it off his nose?)


yeah and some wax worm soup...owt to get some energy into him


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

fingers crossed ... hope he makes it  he's my lil baby


----------



## RyKate (Jul 6, 2008)

So sorry Sazzle, you must be worried sick! I missed this thread last night, so I've just been reading all the posts - OMG! I'm completely absorbed in Gizmo's story and I'm sure like everyone am really rooting for him. Jules you're an absolute star (but, yes, has to be said, a little harsh - I've been on the receiving end once already!!!:blush, it's clear reps really are your passion. Good luck to all of you. Jules you said you were going to try to get some photos up? I realise you're probably a little tied up with all of this. Szzle, I feel for you, but you absolutely did the right thing.


----------



## lota-front (Sep 27, 2008)

omg that poor little mite , he was soooo tiny , fingers crossed he makes it . any updates ?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

lota-front said:


> omg that poor little mite , he was soooo tiny , fingers crossed he makes it . any updates ?


its asleep now, we have to go out early getting stuff for rescue turtles but before that will give it fluids and some veg and waxworm soup if it makes it through the night. it had a little run about earlier then fell asleep!


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

he's hanging on in there and keeping you busy then.... did you guys manage to sleep yet?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> he's hanging on in there and keeping you busy then.... did you guys manage to sleep yet?


got a hour earlier until the fone rang...but back off in a min cos were up early, and spend some time with it before we leave..its alive tonight will take some fotos


----------



## tony23 (Feb 9, 2008)

gud look :2thumb:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

its made it through the night!


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

YAY!!! go Jules and little baby!!!


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

hey all, the little one is still hanging on. i've got to face making waxworm soup today :s not going to be the most enjoyable experience but its mworth it for the little guy!


----------



## Fcukangel (Oct 26, 2008)

Glad it's fighting


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

CoolJules you are a credit to the reptile community 

I think it is amazing what you are doing and u were offering from the beginning i just hope its not too late to help... 

I was crying reading this thread he looks so lost in those pics and should never under any circumstances been house with that other beardie i am sorry to say that but when you started to see a size difference he should have been seperated he look tiny enough for the big one to eat 

Poor little thing i just hope that people will learn from this sazzle i really do hope he makes it dont think anyone on here is blaming you sazzle just people on here when something like this happens the passion for this hobby does show like we seen with Jules

again Jules you are a star what you are doing i hope the little one makes it if he does a big thank you to you i think....

Will be keeping a look on this for an update soon xxx


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

latest..

its alive, it had a little run around, LG gave it 2x water and ccf while i was out and i have given it some munched up waxworm in water...although not as much as i was hoping...

i keep putting crix and veg in, but cant get it to take any, so next couple of days is waxworm soup trying to get some energy into it, so it can eat by itself...as no point just giving it water and ccf, need it to hunt and eat istelf by midweek.

will take some fotos tomorrow...i was out most of the day, getting pond filter and pump stuff for the big turtle pond next year and when i came home i was catching turtles in a pond and fell in.... i also got mouth full of stangant pond water, so if you dont hear from me again its cos i died of some disease....


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey wise one you can't be killing yourself with that rat infested bog water!!! LG will have to feed you waxie soup 10 times a day for the next 2 weeks!

Anyhoo, glad to hear the little fella is still hanging in there....


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

dont talk to me about stagnant water urrg!

gave the BD some water, its not proving and later its spring green and waxworm soup for dinner....it hasnt got the energy to do owt yet itself and not improving on its own, so going to try some gentle force feeding.

when LG comes back will take some fotos..


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

How long is it now, 4 days? I think time now for FF, hopefully it won't be too much of a shock to his system... nice to hear he's still hanging on


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> How long is it now, 4 days? I think time now for FF, hopefully it won't be too much of a shock to his system... nice to hear he's still hanging on


yeah we did it earlier...wasnt too stressful...it had some good vits, ccf and cabage...

for 5 min, it opened its eyes and ran around normally..then went back to how it was. got fotos, after topgear will upload..

its in a viv next to my 2 week old babies, and its like chalk and cheese but its still alive, and next few days are critical..if its alive but not better in a week, then a hard decision is going to have to be made


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

lets hope he starts picking up now then - probably hasnt any fight in him to resist FF which is a blessing I guess really - hope he makes it


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Fingers crossed still, I know you guys are trying your hardest, but it was always going to be a miracle.... If he had been left where he was, I doubt he would have survived the first 24 hours


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

here it is compared to my 2 week old...
not the best fotos and you cant see how it acts etc diff to my others....












































you can see the back and hip bones, and skinny legs


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

He does look a little better than the first pictures, at least he's trying to hold his head up, and looks well hydrated. It may be small Jules, but there is a definate improvement


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

yeah half of the time it has its head up, but it rarely opens its eyes, or if it does its only one...

at least it had some decent vits, food n fluid today, but need more energy in it so it can catch its own.


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

And he's not looking as 'shrunken' either....


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> And he's not looking as 'shrunken' either....


i see it all the times so i cant tell any differences maybe, but still has sunken eyes..


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i've not been able to get internet access this weekend... been in the sticks hence being quiet... he looks to have made an improvement which is good... love this lil guy to bits and dave looks lost bless him


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

as jules says - not out of the woods yet until its opening its eyes and generally being a little bit more alert!


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

yes i know but atleast he is looking better than he was


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

definately!!! and good on you for giving him to jules!!!


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

wow.... i have just read this thread from start to finish (took a while i can tell you) i am sooooo glad you two made friends and that the lil one is still hanging on. hopefully he will make a full recovery.

good luck : victory:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

debcot1 said:


> wow.... i have just read this thread from start to finish (took a while i can tell you) i am sooooo glad you two made friends and that the lil one is still hanging on. hopefully he will make a full recovery.
> 
> good luck : victory:


i would have died of old age...................


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i would have died of old age...................


 riveting stuff....better than a good old novel:lol2:
seriously though, well done: victory:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

well that post took some getting through
well done cooljules hope everything turns out good foe baby
well done sazzle for accepting help hope your baby survives.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

any update on how my lil baby is getting on? x


----------



## George itjusthappened (Aug 26, 2008)

*...*

Good Luck.
Keep us all updated ?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

well its not looking good, me and LG had fed it earlier, twice and it it wouldnt respond, all day its not opened its eyes or looked alert..

tonight were going to feed it a little ev 3 hours...and if that doesnt help in the next day or 2 i think nothing else can be done with it, she chopped the tiniest bits of greens and it by itself wouldnt eat.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh no thats upsetting news - I hope it does pickup though - its done wellhanging on in so far so its defo a little fighter


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

animal addict said:


> Oh no thats upsetting news - I hope it does pickup though - its done wellhanging on in so far so its defo a little fighter


i thought it had died in my hand earlier so i told LG and she burst out crying...it didnt move or even breath for a while then suddenly started again..


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i thought it had died in my hand earlier so i told LG and she burst out crying...it didnt move or even breath for a while then suddenly started again..


Oh no 

I really hope that it miraculously pulls through..


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Elvis_The_Gecko said:


> Oh no
> 
> I really hope that it miraculously pulls through..


20% chance if anything...im getting the correct stuff into it....its just not responding yet. i couldnt even get it to chew and swallow veg by itself...and waxworm soup didnt give it any energy


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

cooljules said:


> 20% chance if anything...im getting the correct stuff into it....its just not responding yet. i couldnt even get it to chew and swallow veg by itself...and waxworm soup didnt give it any energy


Oh cooljules it must be so frustrating and worrying, I think we all just have to keep our fingers crossed for the little one.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Elvis_The_Gecko said:


> Oh cooljules it must be so frustrating and worrying, I think we all just have to keep our fingers crossed for the little one.


i feel like a failure...i pulled another round in the summer, that i didnt think would last the night and now hes a right monster....done it a few times and i cant work out what im doing wrong with this one....

LG keeps getting upset, as im having to use mild force feeding, and after 5 days of that, i expected some progress....

its wierd....it will move around the viv, yet not open its eyes at all. and not run around normally but crawl. its no point just ff it if no progress is being made...

were not giving up on it, were going to try something else, feeds ev 2 hours though the night, rather than letting it rest through the night


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

some better news, but dont build your hopes up

LG chopped me and passed me a half waxworm, which makes her feel ill, and i finally got it to have it as solid not soup...twice it opened its eyes...and got some good fluids and ccf into it...it took some doing i can tell you...it just didnt have the strenth really to swallow, so i had to put in tiniest bit of water drops one after the other, so it would swallow the waxworm half and it worked....i was so hoping it wouldnt choke...and it didnt.

were up at 3am for another bit...

also put the lights and heat back on, we want to keep its motabolism up while we can get solids into it, ok it should be lights out now but i think its the better of 2 evils.


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

maybe a red bulb at night? - I know they can still see red light but it doesn't disturb them as much does it? or even ceramic?

keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

we just gave it mush waxworm, etc...its stil not looking good, for a min i thought we had improvement...it stood up and both eyes normal..then went back to how it was....

again early in the morning if its still alive...me and LG knackerd


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

please note it died 5 minutes, ago, in LG's hand....

for a time i really thought it had a chance, it was fighting like i hadnt seen for a long time, but i guess it was just too far gone....


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh no. Sorry to hear that Cooljules, even more for Sazzle. At least you did everything you could, well done to both of you for trying so hard. RIP little guy


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

RIP Gizmo


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

oh no, thats so sad. 

hope your ok cooljules, LG and sazzle :grouphug:


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Just got in from work, sorry to hear this. 

CJ & LG - It was always going to be a miracle, you guys did more than anyone else could have done and more. I know it may seem hard but you both deserve a pat on the back for trying so hard, when it was always a long shot....


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

cooljules said:


> please note it died 5 minutes, ago, in LG's hand....
> 
> for a time i really thought it had a chance, it was fighting like i hadnt seen for a long time, but i guess it was just too far gone....


Oh 

I'm so sorry sazzle, cooljules & LG...

RIP Gizmo


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

He will be missed... Rob was really upset when i told him this morning  he wants to buy a new gizmo but i told him he is irreplacable... will wait til we have our own house before getting more beardies... mum's moaning about the electric lol


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

readin the last page almost bought a tear to the eye. RIP little fella

well done CJ + LG


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

sazzle said:


> He will be missed... Rob was really upset when i told him this morning  he wants to buy a new gizmo but i told him he is irreplacable... will wait til we have our own house before getting more beardies... mum's moaning about the electric lol


Wasn't going to say anything Sazzle, but don't think there's much funny about the whole situation.... and I think before you buy anymore animals that you should make sure you know how to take care of them.

I'm sorry Gizmo died, but there was a lot you could have done beforehand that would have prevented it from happening. I hope you look after your remaining beardie and have sorted out his set up now


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

sorry but that is uncalled for... i did the best i could at the time... unfortunately i am not an expert... 

the lol was at electric not gizmo ffs... he was my beardie... you think it hasn't upset me? unfortunately life has to move on and yes dave is set up correctly... he was set up correctly that day and i know how to take care of animals... i've had animals for years... the leo's are fine the only problem i have EVER had was with gizmo


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

and just to clarify IF i didn't know what i was doing and IF i was looking after them incorrectly would Dave not be in the same situation?


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

sazzle said:


> and just to clarify IF i didn't know what i was doing and IF i was looking after them incorrectly would Dave not be in the same situation?


Hmm...

Sazzle, don't take this the wrong way but Gizmo was Dave's victim, he dominated him, and stressed him so much that Gizmo was half the size he was supposed to be. He must have been like this for quite some time before you realised something was wrong..and if it took you so long to realise, then I don't think you should be looking into getting another rep anytime soon. I think you need to concentrate on Dave now and make sure he gets the most out of his life, learn new experiences from him and research bearded dragon behaviour like you should have in the first place..I can't help thinking that if you had been more responsible at the start and done all research possible, Gizmo could still be alive.


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Not necessarily so, no..... but if you knew how to take care of them you would have seen he was very ill before it got to this stage, it didn't just happen overnight. I know you don't take critisism very well, but I hope you learn from your mistakes.... 2 out of 3 ain't bad, oops my mistake it's 1 out of 3 isn't it.....

Night night Sazzle


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

OH NO !!! am so sorry to hear this! well no-one can say you didnt try your best guys!! RIP little Gizmo poor little baby!!


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> Not necessarily so, no..... but if you knew how to take care of them you would have seen he was very ill before it got to this stage, it didn't just happen overnight. I know you don't take critisism very well, but I hope you learn from your mistakes.... 2 out of 3 ain't bad, oops my mistake it's 1 out of 3 isn't it.....
> 
> Night night Sazzle


apologies to s**t on your strawberries but the beardies weren't even living at my house when the first one died 

critisism is fine but when you come out with ridiculous comments what do you expect other than to wind people up... i did my best... it wasn't good enough... we have established that... how about we open a post slag sazzle off at how she is a beardie killer :roll: grow up please


----------



## Nataliej (Oct 17, 2008)

It's a shame it had to end this way..


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

Elvis_The_Gecko said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Sazzle, don't take this the wrong way but Gizmo was Dave's victim, he dominated him, and stressed him so much that Gizmo was half the size he was supposed to be. He must have been like this for quite some time before you realised something was wrong..and if it took you so long to realise, then I don't think you should be looking into getting another rep anytime soon. I think you need to concentrate on Dave now and make sure he gets the most out of his life, learn new experiences from him and research bearded dragon behaviour like you should have in the first place..I can't help thinking that if you had been more responsible at the start and done all research possible, Gizmo could still be alive.


nar i said i'm not getting another until i get my own place which is atleast 6 months away... people saw them both together and never said anything to me which is why i thought nothing of it and Gizmo was eating fine and was very lively it was only when i came back after being away that mum told me he wasn't good... that was the night i posted about gizmo being ill

i had the original gizmo for years and looked after him exactly the same as i did Gizmo and Dave... whether its because ive had these from a very early age i'm not sure... original gizmo was around 9 months old when i got him back in 2001...


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

As sad as it is I have to agree with Bosscat and elvis_the_gecko, this must have been going on for awhile, if you had been making growth records you would have seen it mush sooner (out two would grow around 3/4inch per week avg). You didn't bother to check what length he should have been at Xweeks, nor did you venture to the vets. You even kept them upstairs, which isn't a bad thing as long as you spend most of your time there, With any pet, Observation is a must and obviously something that was lacking in this case.

As for Dave (I assume your other BD) I hope he lives long and has a good life, they are such awesome little dudes  Don't let this put you off keeping repi's just DO YOUR :censor: RESEARCH ! EXTENSIVELY ! 

Did anyone diagnose what it could have been? Or has it been put down to domination? 


Kris


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

No idea hun... possibly domination but jules is the man to ask for that

it hasn't put me off at all... i was away for about a week in total popping back occasionally for an hour so mum was feeding them and keeping eye on them turning lights off etc... if i'd have been at home then yes i probably would have noticed but to be perfectly honest i dont think that would have made a difference... he was too far gone... if i hadn't of seen him eating and running around then i would have known something was wrong but 9 times out of 10 he was catching the food better than dave was


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

sazzle said:


> nar i said i'm not getting another until i get my own place which is atleast 6 months away... people saw them both together and never said anything to me which is why i thought nothing of it and Gizmo was eating fine and was very lively it was only when i came back after being away that mum told me he wasn't good... that was the night i posted about gizmo being ill
> 
> i had the original gizmo for years and looked after him exactly the same as i did Gizmo and Dave... whether its because ive had these from a very early age i'm not sure... original gizmo was around 9 months old when i got him back in 2001...


SO you've kept BD's before and no nothign about male and male accommodation? I'm sure he growth was effected long before you when away. . . .


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

sazzle said:


> nar i said i'm not getting another until i get my own place which is atleast 6 months away... people saw them both together and never said anything to me which is why i thought nothing of it and Gizmo was eating fine and was very lively it was only when i came back after being away that mum told me he wasn't good... that was the night i posted about gizmo being ill
> 
> i had the original gizmo for years and looked after him exactly the same as i did Gizmo and Dave... whether its because ive had these from a very early age i'm not sure... original gizmo was around 9 months old when i got him back in 2001...





sazzle said:


> No idea hun... possibly domination but jules is the man to ask for that
> 
> it hasn't put me off at all... i was away for about a week in total popping back occasionally for an hour so mum was feeding them and keeping eye on them turning lights off etc... if i'd have been at home then yes i probably would have noticed but to be perfectly honest i dont think that would have made a difference... he was too far gone... if i hadn't of seen him eating and running around then i would have known something was wrong but 9 times out of 10 he was catching the food better than dave was


Didn't the fact that he was so small compared to Dave worry you??? I thought that would just be common sense that if one looks so tiny and fragile and the other is big and strong, something must be wrong. You cannot tell me that Gizmo shrunk to that size within a week and as for no one else mentioning his size, maybe they know no better? Gizmo's death doesn't seem to have fazed you, if one of my reptiles died because of my poor care, I'd be so angry and upset with myself.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

so sad to see the outcome of this, dont be down hearted though sazzle you done the best you could, dont listen to what people say unless they are offering good advice! rip the little dude


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

Elvis_The_Gecko said:


> Didn't the fact that he was so small compared to Dave worry you??? I thought that would just be common sense that if one looks so tiny and fragile and the other is big and strong, something must be wrong. You cannot tell me that Gizmo shrunk to that size within a week and as for no one else mentioning his size, maybe they know no better? Gizmo's death doesn't seem to have fazed you, if one of my reptiles died because of my poor care, I'd be so angry and upset with myself.


of course it has upset me but this forum is supposed to be about people giving advice not slating you and putting you down ... maybe they know no better? they were people who kept reps themselves so no i thought nothing of it and thought they were more knowledgable than me... as for the male male accomodation, there are no guarantees as to what sex they were as they were too young to sex and Dave still is (god help him is he is a female with a name like dave)

i am upset but i know i did the best for him that i could


----------



## Nataliej (Oct 17, 2008)

I think that you should all leave it now.
I think Sazzle understands, okay.
It's just getting a bit out of hand.
Stop asking her silly questions.

She'll be upset she lost Gizmo, so you can all stop giving her a hard time.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

sazzle said:


> of course it has upset me but this forum is supposed to be about people giving advice not slating you and putting you down ... maybe they know no better? they were people who kept reps themselves so no i thought nothing of it and thought they were more knowledgable than me... as for the male male accomodation, there are no guarantees as to what sex they were as they were too young to sex and Dave still is (god help him is he is a female with a name like dave)
> 
> i am upset but i know i did the best for him that i could


I stayed out of this till now.. as i was too upset to comment and wanted to wait until i had something constructive to say in just one post...

As i know sometimes ignorance is a genuine reason for an animal being ill/ dying.. however you waited too long this is something you must never ever do again.. I know you now know this.. so for that at least thers one positive

never think you KNOW.. I dont KNOW .. im not a vet .. were just a forum.. we cant diagnose.. we can only advise and for every person to say OH ITS FINE others said NO ITS NOT.. take it to a vet NOW..

what you must always do now.. is never forget what you have learned.. apply this hurt to any future animal you may keep.. do every bit of research you can and never wait if you think something even small may be wrong.. this animal died due to lack of understanding and slowness to act accordingly when it needed help..

this happened ot my ex BF when I met him his 18 month beardie had horrific MBD as it had never had a UV.. i nursed it for 5 months and saved its life.. he was angry and upset with himself and gave himself a hard time BUT he learned.. and this is the point here..

I dont expect you wil let this happen again.. I sincerely hope not anyway.... at least from this sadness you can grow and become a better keeper .. if you dont use this positively then you have learned nothing.. and that would be a double tradgedy

IF IN DOUBT.. CHECK IT OUT..

dont leave yourself wondering if somethings normal till its too late, make sure if you have animals you can house them properly.. 

and I mean with a specialist vet not asking round other keepers.. allbeit that can be a source of info and support it cant FIX any issue as bad as this was..

also never ever think its cute to have two babies and not know the sexes.. this causes untold issus over and over again.. not just with two males but with sub adult pairs breeding too young or also two females who dont get along.. and never think its safe to put a small animal in with a larger.. but I guess you know this too now

beardies do not need company and should ONLY ever be intorduced when adult enough to mate or cope with tank mates.. even then planning ahead incase they dont get along is paramount.. you should always accept with two tank mates at any stage they may need split and housed seperately..




RIP little beardie 

I hope some people have learned from your death


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

sazzle said:


> of course it has upset me but this forum is supposed to be about people giving advice not slating you and putting you down ... maybe they know no better? they were people who kept reps themselves so no i thought nothing of it and thought they were more knowledgable than me... as for the male male accomodation, there are no guarantees as to what sex they were as they were too young to sex and Dave still is (god help him is he is a female with a name like dave)
> 
> i am upset but i know i did the best for him that i could


I agree with the sexing, but there is no excuse for your lack of responsible action (IE vets when the size growth came apparent) Or the lack of basic records to keep a positive eye on growth, which if an intermediate approach on research was taken, it would have show you. 7 of 10 care sheets recommend keeping records for hatchings to sub-adults even though to adults, So you can go back and physically see if they have had any growth problems.

Kris


What is your current set up for the surviving BD?
Temps, uv % and times, water dosing, substrate, decore. All I'm interested in now is making sure Dave will be fine.

Kris


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

You were straight on the defensive from your second post on this thread without need, as most of us are animal lovers can you blame us for getting upset, I did nothing but try and help you (and have the PM's still if anyone should doubt that) and would have left it alone if you hadn't have posted a lol in every post you'd been on since, including this one.

None of us are experts, but we choose to learn and carry on learning, and research along the way, and listen to what others say... will you?

Its quite easy to blame everyone else and be angry at everyone else, the hardest thing is to look at your own shortfalls and mistakes and take some responsibility.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i have taken repsonsibility... sorry should i be sat in a corner slashing my wrists? i am upset ... internet is a good place to mask emotions as no one can see you


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

sazzle said:


> i have taken repsonsibility... sorry should i be sat in a corner slashing my wrists? i am upset ... internet is a good place to mask emotions as no one can see you


 
i know youre gutted, and i know now you have taken responsibility

and i believe you wil use that hurt to learn as i said..

the beardie is dead now theres no point in anyone here telling you how you reacted was wrong.. helping you gain knowledge to prevent any future issues is whats most important now.. 

we are all humans with emotions.. mistakes were made.. pretty simple ones BUT still, as i mentioned in my previous post my BF made a bad one at first with no UV for his beardie.. which was rectified when we met and i explained what was required.. but damage was done and the beardie wil always suffer from problems with mBD...and I made a really bad one with poor quarentine of snakes when i started keeping snakes...

forums are strange at the best of times..

we cant often convey what we mean as typed words have no tone to them.. what comes across as defensiveness is often hurt.. and it spirals out of control easily on the internet...

all you can do now is accept the mistakes and learn.. as i said earlier the one good thing to come out of this is now to understand what your other beardie needs for optimum husbandry and care..

its hard to fix everyhting when we lack cash flow but over a few months an upgrade of tank and some tlc means you can at least put your hurt back into being a good keeper for him


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

we have just got up, i was awake until 6 thinking if i could have done anything diff....

LG was crying, twice we had thought before it had died, but it sudden came back to life....and we wouldnt belive it had finally died last night, but it had..

it had been getting worse in the last couple of days, as we took fotos, even thought i was getting fluids and was/ccf/veg soup into it..

it was fighting like mad, but you could see in its eyes at the end it couldnt fight no more...

i feel like i failed so much

asked sazzle if she wants it burried in my special reptile garden spot or wants it back..


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

agreed... thanks hun xxx


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> we have just got up, i was awake until 6 thinking if i could have done anything diff....
> 
> LG was crying, twice we had thought before it had died, but it sudden came back to life....and we wouldnt belive it had finally died last night, but it had..
> 
> ...


you haven't failed at all... you gave him longer than i could have done... thank you both so much again xxx


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

cooljules said:


> we have just got up, i was awake until 6 thinking if i could have done anything diff....
> 
> LG was crying, twice we had thought before it had died, but it sudden came back to life....and we wouldnt belive it had finally died last night, but it had..
> 
> ...


jules you didnt fail you tried..

thats all anyone can do

out of all my rescues ive lost two... i was heartbroken and even with vet treatment some dont make it..

i buried them both in my garden and planted bluebells on top..

Just know you did your best ok


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

had a PM from sazzle..

its going to be buried at bang on 3pm, next to maggie a young tokay in a spot we have in the garden..


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

cooljules said:


> we have just got up, i was awake until 6 thinking if i could have done anything diff....
> 
> LG was crying, twice we had thought before it had died, but it sudden came back to life....and we wouldnt belive it had finally died last night, but it had..
> 
> ...


 

i have just read all of this thread,......

sorry for your loss sazzle,shame somthing couldnt of been done sooner

but cooljules you and lg are a credit to this forum:notworthy:
not many people would offer to do,then do what you and lg did

you two just proved that there is still some goodens out there
im sure you both did all you could

rip gizmo x


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds like a nice place to spend his after life, I will be thinking of the little dude.

Sazzle, any chance of that set-up run down I requested? Not interested in lame anymore, whats done is done, but lets just double check sweetie.

Kris


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

he has everything he needs... jules gave some tips... he has 100w basking lamp, basking rock, uv, heat mat, hot spot is running at 102.1f at the moment and cool end is at 84.2f... he is back on kitchen towel at the moment as my bank balance was looking too sorry for itself to get the play sand


----------



## Puff the magic Dragon :) (Oct 15, 2008)

WOW, Just read through this whole thread, Just wanted to say to cool jules i think its AMAZING that in todays world you offerd your Time, Patience and money to help out a person and a reptile in need.
Truley a diamond! x :no1:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Puff the magic Dragon :) said:


> WOW, Just read through this whole thread, Just wanted to say to cool jules i think its AMAZING that in todays world you offerd your Time, Patience and money to help out a person and a reptile in need.
> Truley a diamond! x :no1:


credit has to go to LG too, she chopped up waxworms, something she had a fear of....

money is money..i have it or i dont (and i dont, as i spend all my income supp and disiability money on the animals) and its LG's BD this weekend....and im skint lol. but i think she understands and i will make it upto her..

spent 13 years looking after animals, and i know i cant save them all or take them all in.

lots of people care for reptiles etc. just a shame the rspca dont....


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

cooljules said:


> credit has to go to LG too, she chopped up waxworms, something she had a fear of....
> 
> money is money..i have it or i dont (and i dont, as i spend all my income supp and disiability money on the animals) and its *LG's BD this weekend*....and im skint lol. but i think she understands and i will make it upto her..
> 
> ...


thats birthday not bearded dragon....it took me 5mins to work out what it was on about...

and thank you all for the kind comments to me and CJ. we'd do it again if it meant we could save just one animal. unfortunatly it was just too late for this one. maybe if we'd have got there earlier we could have saved it but we couldn't do anything about that...(that wasn't having a go btw)
R.I.P little one


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

just a few final fotos...

4am when it had died, litterally in our hands










and burying it.










we didnt bury the plastic, as we grow veg there, and we just had a stew with some potatoes 
laid on some tissue










and a plant now on top..


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I've been keeping an eye on this forum. So sorry Jules and llama girl that it didn't make it. It's obvious you did all you could. Very few people on here would take an ill animal in like you two did, and less than that would have been up at night with it. You're legends in my eyes :notworthy:


----------



## robonick2003 (Nov 10, 2008)

sorry to here about your not so well Beardie, just of junc 28 on m1 there is a town called pinxton and they have a great shop called wharf aquatics here is a link Reptile Department 
these are very very helpfull and would be able to help you
hope he gets better


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

robonick2003 said:


> sorry to here about your not so well Beardie, just of junc 28 on m1 there is a town called pinxton and they have a great shop called wharf aquatics here is a link Reptile Department
> these are very very helpfull and would be able to help you
> hope he gets better


May I suggest you read the whole thread before posting:bash:


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

R.I.P little one


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

robonick2003 said:


> sorry to here about your not so well Beardie, just of junc 28 on m1 there is a town called pinxton and they have a great shop called wharf aquatics here is a link Reptile Department
> these are very very helpfull and would be able to help you
> hope he gets better


no its not not well....its buried in the garden, as the fotos show above , i think digging a hole, popping flowers on top, and a tiny reptie in a box would have given it away


----------



## weaver (Oct 15, 2008)

ive just read thru the whole thread
ive been sitting here for ages!
im really sorry to hear gizmo died and i think its great that Jules and LG did what tehy could
and sazzle i think you definatly tried your best and you cant do any more than that
at least now you can learn from it (not critisizing)

RIP Gizmo


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

robonick2003 said:


> sorry to here about your not so well Beardie, just of junc 28 on m1 there is a town called pinxton and they have a great shop called wharf aquatics here is a link Reptile Department
> these are very very helpfull and would be able to help you
> hope he gets better


but on a diff note....can you tell me, had it still been alive, taking it to wharf would have helped? and yes i have been there.


----------



## kailogan (Oct 22, 2008)

im very sorry to read that the little bd has died, as i 1st read this weeks ago, and just kep poping in to see how things are going , rip little one ,


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

*beardie*

this is exacly what happned b4 my bearded dragon died he went off his food and stopped growing unfortunately i ignored the problem knowing reps can go long periods without food

i would take it to the vets immediately


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> this is exacly what happned b4 my bearded dragon died he went off his food and stopped growing unfortunately i ignored the problem knowing reps can go long periods without food
> 
> i would take it to the vets immediately


SIGH the reptiles dead theres pics on the page

read the thread


----------

